# EFIvars and mount (read/write problems)  [Solved]

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

I get an error when using grub-install and efi directory,  see...below

```

playby /home/jonr # grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/

Installing for x86_64-efi platform.

Could not delete variable: Read-only file system

Could not delete variable: Read-only file system

efibootmgr: ** Warning ** : Boot0000 has same label gentoo

Could not prepare Boot variable: Read-only file system

Installation finished. No error reported.

```

What is this about?  Also, can't quite tell if the issue is with device /dev/sda, so here is some mount info and disk information...Any attempt to remount rw  is ineffective of so far.

```
playby / # mount

/dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)

devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=1008174,mode=755)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nodev,relatime,size=806896k,mode=755)

mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

pstore on /sys/fs/pstore type pstore (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

efivarfs on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (ro,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

none on /run/user/1001 type tmpfs (rw,relatime,mode=700,uid=1001)

/dev/sda2 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)

```

I am a bit curious about the meaning of each of these:

fmask=0022,

dmask=0022,

codepage=437,

iocharset=iso8859-1,

shortname=mixed,

errors=remount-ro

```
playby /home/jonr # hdparm /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 multcount     = 16 (on)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 29185/255/63, sectors = 468862128, start = 0

```

Last edited by LIsLinuxIsSogood on Sun Sep 17, 2017 3:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

https://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/message/35304b0db4de9e06fea322275379fa81

```
mount -o rw,remount /sys/firmware/efi/efivars
```

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Ok.  That worked.

----------

